# Turn off backup emergency braking when using hitch?



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm sure there's a way to do it but I haven't figured it out yet - only had the Atlas for a week. 
I was trying to back out of my garage with a hitch mount bike carrier...and the thing jammed on the brakes to "avoid a collision". In previous vehicles I could just turn off the proximity warning but this is more complex.
In a pinch I just hit the button on the center console that turned off the parking sensors.....but that also shut off the reverse camera. I'd like to be able to use the camera but not have the beeping and emergency braking.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Do you have an OEM/stock hitch or aftermarket?

The Atlas factory setup should detect you have a trailer hooked up when you hook up the trailer lights and auto disable this.

I believe it also even gives you a warning or message when you start the vehicle that you won't have backup sensors and such because of the trailer.

I have though had trouble with it not working perfectly. I've only hooked up a trailer for one trip so far and when I had trouble I think the fix for me at the time was cutting the car off and back on again.

I don't recall exactly on all of this so I can maybe do some tests this weekend to see for sure.

Side note: the Atlas also detects if you have a trailer bulb out which is nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> I'm sure there's a way to do it but I haven't figured it out yet - only had the Atlas for a week.
> I was trying to back out of my garage with a hitch mount bike carrier...and the thing jammed on the brakes to "avoid a collision". In previous vehicles I could just turn off the proximity warning but this is more complex.
> In a pinch I just hit the button on the center console that turned off the parking sensors.....but that also shut off the reverse camera. I'd like to be able to use the camera but not have the beeping and emergency braking.
> 
> ...


What did the OM tell you about this condition?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

It was just a hitch mount carrier so no trailer connection.


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

My bad I got distracted at work and forgot that between first reading and replying hahaha.

So I wonder then if you could trick it into thinking you are hooked to a trailer by running with a wire tester like this for example:
https://www.etrailer.com/Wiring/Pol...HPWC0GWkPfR3F2Rbzy21TqEfiLf6xfbxoCwwQQAvD_BwE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacko15 (Aug 6, 2019)

There should definitely be a way to disable it from the dash. Bike carriers and other non-plug in attachments to the hitch would be a real problem. My Jeeps have a simple one button disable for rear sensors.


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Of course there is. On the left side of the steering wheel, hit the button on the bottom section. That is a shortcut for all the driver aids. Then on the right side of the steering wheel, go down and disable the rear traffic one. 

You can also look in the book found in your glove compartment, I think it is called an owner’s manual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

macaddict said:


> Of course there is. On the left side of the steering wheel, hit the button on the bottom section. That is a shortcut for all the driver aids. Then on the right side of the steering wheel, go down and disable the rear traffic one.
> 
> You can also look in the book found in your glove compartment, I think it is called an owner’s manual
> 
> ...


Nope. That doesn't work. Tried that and the vehicle still SLAMS on the brakes. The only way to prevent the emergency braking in reverse appears to be to press the parking assist button in the center console.....but then this also disables the backup camera. I really just want to turn OFF the braking without disabling the camera. I don't even care if it still beeps.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's the manuever braking system. Turn off in parking and maneuvering menu. Or just push the parking button by the shifter. That's what I do when I use my hitch bike rack.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I actually just spent time this morning going through all the menus and finally found that setting. I will test it next time I use the bike rack. I hate using the center console button as it disables the camera too.


----------



## David Mills (Mar 7, 2021)

Tim K said:


> I actually just spent time this morning going through all the menus and finally found that setting. I will test it next time I use the bike rack. I hate using the center console button as it disables the camera too.


I have had the same problem.2019 Tiguan Highline with all the features. I uncheck every help feature and the brake still comes on. No, I didn't purchase the Very expensive OEM brake package, but a reputable one. 
If someone can guide me to the correct settings to disable this, I would be very thankful.


----------



## David Mills (Mar 7, 2021)

David Mills said:


> I have had the same problem.2019 Tiguan Highline with all the features. I uncheck every help feature and the brake still comes on. No, I didn't purchase the Very expensive OEM brake package, but a reputable one.
> If someone can guide me to the correct settings to disable this, I would be very thankful.


Okay, solution found. You need to go into the system setting on the touch screen. Under active braking, turn it off. The sensors still scream at you, but the emergency brakes do not come on. You can easily quiet the alarm and continue to back up your trailer. Hope this helps someone. Legal Disclaimer - turn your emergency braking back on afterwards...


----------

